# Spoonbills



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I went fishing last night at midnight to catch some Spoonies. I was hoping to catch a big one and post some pictures for you guys, but the fish gods said no. I did catch one, but he was to small, and I had to throw him back. The legal limit is 34" from the eye to the fork in the tail. He only weighed about 20 or 25 lbs.. and it was obvious that he was not legal.

Not only was it cold, but pulling that 14oz weight and two monster treble hooks threw the water for seven hours was a work out I will not forget, even my hair hurts. The season here lasts for forty seven days in my area, and I will be out again soon, maybe my luck will be better.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You came in to make a post when you could have been out fishing? lol


I've never fished for spoonbills but when the redfish were running down on the gulf it wasn't uncommon for me to disappear for days at a time!

Good Luck


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Fishing!!!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

is snagging the only way? I know they have them in Okla but never fished for them. A state fish hatchery north of where I use to live raised them to help bring back the population.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

airdrop said:


> is snagging the only way? I know they have them in Okla but never fished for them. A state fish hatchery north of where I use to live raised them to help bring back the population.


Yes, unfortunately snagging is the only way to get them, as they only eat algae. They swim with their mouth open, sort of like a Manta Ray, and scoop up all the floating Plankton in the water.

They are fun to catch and very good eating, but catching them is hard work. The largest Spoonbill caught was somewhere around 140 lbs. with 50-80 lbs. not uncommon, and two per day as the legal limit in Missouri.

They are a beautiful, prehistoric looking fish with no scales, a dark Ivory color and light red fins, and of course that long spoonbill which is shaped like a spoon or paddle, hence the name Spoonbill or Paddle fish.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Are you allowed to shoot them with a bow?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

HardCider said:


> Spoonbills are considered a game fish, so here in Missouri bow fishing is not allowed. Even if it were allowed, Spoonbills are generally caught in deep water, and I have never seen one near the surface.


----------

